# ISO Original Ergo Waist Extender



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a waist extension for the first Ergo baby carrier? I bought one from Ergo and apparently the New Generation has bigger clips and it won't work. Help!


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't know, but I've been using my BECO waist extender on my new Ergo and it fits perfectly. I bought the extender for the BECO, but I don't use it on the BECO becasue the straps are long enough. But the ERGO was tight so I tried the BECO extender and it fit fine.

Ok...nevermind. I just realized you are asking about the old style ERGO. Sorry!


----------



## bwlife (Dec 18, 2007)

The Ergo staff is so helpful. Be sure to tell them that you have the classic carrier so that they'll send you the right one.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

If you don't find one, just make one. In the end, it's just some buckles and nylon. You should be able to find this at a local outdoor store or online. Simply match the buckle width and buy about a foot of nylon webbing of the correct width to thread in the buckles. Then have a seamstress do an industrial job sewing the nylon webbing. It's got to be done the way the existing ones are.


----------

